# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  الآن لعبة البلوت متوفره لهواتف الاندرويد مجانا .. لعبة iBaloot الشهيرة

## mohamed73

*الآن لعبة البلوت متوفره لهواتف الاندرويد مجانا .. لعبة iBaloot الشهيرة* **  **   *قامت شركة  “ابتكار” بطرح اللعبة الأكثر شعبية وأول لعبة “بلوت” مجانية لأجهزة  الاندرويد ..  اللعبة هي من اكثر الالعاب انتشاراً في الخليج ولا يخلو مجلس  من لعب هذه اللعبة الشيقة واليوم متوفره على هواتف الاندرويد مجاناً.
اللعبة  سهلة وممتعه وتم تصميمها بجوده عاليه وبشكل احترافي وستستمع فعلا اثناء  اللعب .. يمكنك تحميل اللعبة مجانا من ماركت الاندرويد *   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] **

----------

